# Topeak journey trailer



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone used one of these with a 29er? Mine doesn't seem to fit my new 29er, the tow bracket is about an inch too short so trailer rubs on the tyre. 

But the Topeak web site claims "Fits on bikes with rear dropout spacing of 130 mm or 135 mm with 26”, 700c or 29" wheels."

Am I just doing something wrong, or have they brought out a newer model that fits 29ers whereas my older one doesn't.

Any advice appreciated...


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

We updated the Journey Trailer last year. You may have purchased an older model. Contact the reseller or our US customer support: Support

Eddie O


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow!, that's results...!

Hank :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

Actually, just noticed that you are not in the US....contact the reseller or our Australia distributor for help:

61-2-8882-1900
Cassons B2B


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

Great, thanks Eddie - email on its way to your Australian distributor. Hopefully they'll be able to upgrade mine, even though I bought it some time ago...


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

A quick update here - Australian distributor is sending me the new longer 'yoke' FOC. Great service - thanks Topeak (and your Australian distributor)!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

FOC! That's excellent service.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Cassons sent me one out today BUT it seems the skewer is too slim to fit the wider yoke?

Any tips or suggestions? 

Cheers.

This is the best trailer on the market. Ive been using trailers since 2003. Topeak really nailed it this time.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Topeak has some great products and obviously from this post, some great customer service to back them up.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Allow me to throw some fuel on this fire and say mine is awesome for around town, hauling recycling and such but really proved itself on a three week trip round Sweden this past summer....a great product.


----------

